# Tough question - Ideas on where to spread our baby's ashes.



## Verdahekawi (Aug 21, 2010)

We lost our son Rowan yesterday to pprom at 16 weeks. He passed away while we were getting an ultrasound at the MFM specialist to confirm the absence of fluid and we had gone in for an induction shortly after due to infection concerns (valid concerns, high fever) but I went into labor on my own right after being admitted and was able to give birth naturally just a few hours after he passed. The hospital allowed us to spend as much time with him as we wanted after which was a blessing. We have decided to have him cremated and have our pastor do a brief "graveside" service wherever we decide to spread his ashes. We just don't really have ideas on where to do that. Somewhere pretty? (We live in SE Texas which is not so much known for its beautiful topography.) Somewhere he might have liked to play if he had made it to childhood? I'd welcome any ideas you may have, hopefully one of them will strike us as fitting. We have time to think about it but I don't want to wait too long. Thank you.


----------



## DungeonQueen (May 2, 2014)

:HugI'm so sorry for your loss, I hope that you and your family find peace and comfort. I know that deciding where to place our loved ones is a hard decision, that really is such a personal choice but I would like to share that in thinking about your placement perhaps it should be somewhere you like to visit or find comfort in, a place where you can go and feel at peace with your little angel. We decided on our rose garden in our back yard so now when I water my garden or watch my roses bloom I know our little angel is there. :1praying praying for you and your family.


----------



## Verdahekawi (Aug 21, 2010)

The rose garden sounds lovely. I am thinking of a public place (where we might be able to do it legally or ask permission) just because we will be moving this year and don't want to leave him somewhere we can't visit. I'm sorry for your loss as well. :hug


----------



## David147 (Mar 6, 2015)

We have a place where I live called the "Build A Bear Workshop" where you can pick out a special bear, stuff it and give it a special name. You can even buy clothes for them. 

I was thinking that you could pick a pink baby bear and name it Ruby. When you go to stuff it, just add your baby's ashes and then have them close it up. Then you can always have Ruby with you and you can hug her whenever you need to feel her close. You could even put the teddy bear in your new baby's nursery so Ruby can watch over him/her.


----------

